# Online Angel is now on Kindle for only $2.99



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

My new holiday novella is now out on Kindle for only $2.99  Here is a blurb
An innocent trip to an online store to buy her three year old son a Christmas gift turns into a living nightmare for Cheryl Rubio.  Mark, her poker obsessed husband has just cleaned out their entire savings account for a high stakes poker tournament three weeks before Christmas.  On top of that he’s decided to leave her and the son he never wanted because Cheryl “doesn’t get him”.

Devastated, scared and confused Cheryl must find a way to keep her struggling law practice alive and provide some kind of Christmas for Robbie.  Thoughts of past mistakes haunt her and she begins to think about her first love Kevin Lawson, a man she dumped because she didn’t feel he was ambitious enough to fit into her life plan.

Kevin is just coming out of a recent divorce to a woman who could never measure up to Cheryl.  He never should have married her in the first place.  One day out of curiosity Kevin searches for Cheryl on ConnectPing.com a social networking site.  When he finds her neither one of them can believe the coincidence of the timing of their reconnection, or that for the last four years they have lived within 30 minutes of each other in Atlanta, Georgia.

Can Kevin and Cheryl put past hurts behind them and reconnect to have the love they should have had all along?  Will Cheryl, whose been praying for a Christmas miracle, find herself an Online Angel?

New from Hearts On Fire Books. www.heartsonfirebooks.com


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

will it be available at amazon?


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, sorry, I thought I mentioned that. It is up on Amazon now. Thanks for asking.











_added image link_


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

ok thanks I'll check again later I'm not seeing it now...


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I just saw it out there.  It may not be completely loaded yet.  I'm not sure how all that works.  When I searched by the author name I saw it but I did notice the price is not there yet so maybe it needs a little more time.  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it needs more time.  Right now it's showing as not available to customers from the US.

Betsy


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kelly, I love the description. Sure sounds wonderful. Good luck with it.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks Sierra.  I've never had a book grab like this one did and I just had to write it.  it is based on a true story of someone I know which made it all the more fun to write.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It sounds really good, Kelly!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> thanks Sierra. I've never had a book grab like this one did and I just had to write it. it is based on a true story of someone I know which made it all the more fun to write.


Sounds like a good read for the holidays!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It would be nice to read but it still says This title is not available for customers from: 
United States.


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd be interested but is it going to be sold to US customers?  It's currently not available to US customers.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

sound like a great book. i will 1 click it as soon as it be come available in the US
good luck


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just purchased look forward to reading!!!!!!!!  Do you by any chance know the pg count?  just curious?


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

Just bought it.  Now available for the US 

Cyndi


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> just purchased look forward to reading!!!!!!!! Do you by any chance know the pg count? just curious?


It is 88 pages.

Thanks to all who have purchased. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Great I just bought it. A great way to start the holiday season.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> It is 88 pages.
> 
> Thanks to all who have purchased. I hope you enjoy it!


thx


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks again to all who have purchased.  I will be interested to see what you think so please write a review if you are so inclined.  Have a great day and enjoy Online Angel.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know Online Angel will be available in paperback very soon.  Be on the lookout for it.  It will be great to have it in Kindle and paperback.  Thanks again to all of you who have bought the Kindle version.  I am overwhelmed by the support.  Happy Reading.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Online Angel is now available in Paperback.  Should be up on Amazon soon.  If you'd like an autographed version visit me at www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Online Angel is now on Amazon in paperback!  If you know someone who prefers the paper to the Kindle please pass the word along.  I also received a 5 star review from Browler Books on this little novel!  That was exciting.  My boss, whose story this is based on is planning to present it to his girlfriend for Christmas.  I'm a little nervous.  I hope they like my version of their story!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yippee, I finally got something to clickey into the new Astore! I was wondering if this was in paperback yet or not.

Here's the link to the paperback for those who love paperbacks:


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Online Angel just received a 4 star review from Manic Readers! yay!
http://www.manicreaders.com/index.cfm?disp=reviews&bookid=5476


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> Online Angel just received a 4 star review from Manic Readers! yay!
> http://www.manicreaders.com/index.cfm?disp=reviews&bookid=5476


Congratulations Kelly! Well deserved!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Maureen.  I need to get started on your novel.  It's patiently waiting it's turn!  I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I REALLY liked this it was very good


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I REALLY liked this it was very good


Thanks Misty! I'm glad you did. Feel free to check out my other books as well! Happy New Year!


----------

